# 3DS gamers on twitter complaining about headaches?



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

are they all sony fanboys?...or does the 3DS actually have a problem with it's 3D function? 




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * aronlongoria: Got to play with a 3DS today. The 3D gave me a headache, so I hated it.
> * SeanBamberger: Went to buy 3DS. Played demo 3DS. Felt really ill. Bottled it. Nintendo, why do you hate me now? It was the
> * RiotBananas: Warning to everyone, if you're already ill and have a migraine, DO NOT play the 3DS with 3D on. Urgh.
> * Scimac: Just had a quick play on a 3DS. Really not sure especially as I'm feeling a bit dizzy now.
> ...



I'm definitely not a Sony fanboy or even a Microsoft freak...but with just these posts here (probably more)...it does raise some questions...

if any temper on here has played the 3DS (or got one)...has it caused you headaches and problems described here?


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 25, 2011)

I call bullshit, I survived over 4 hours on the 3D with no problems.  Weaklings who never played a video game for more than a hour.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 25, 2011)

It's no surprise. Stuff like this is likely to happen.

Also, they probably started playing it with the slider all the way up instinctively.


----------



## jargus (Mar 25, 2011)

This is why the 3D slider exists. If it makes your head hurt turn it down


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> It's no surprise. Stuff like this is likely to happen.
> 
> Also, they probably started playing it with the slider all the way up instinctively.



This, keeping the intensity at 1/2 is the best idea.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 25, 2011)

I only get a headache when I watch it sideways :S but I think it's normal


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not gonna use 3D anyways, so it's fine for me.


----------



## Jolan (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems normal for people overestimating themselves.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if they realize 3D doesn't always have to be turned on


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I got headaches, that's why i turned 3D off


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> I wonder if they realize 3D doesn't always have to be turned on



Common sense must have been seated at the back of the bus.


----------



## coolness (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol i playd 1 time 18 hours on my DSi ,Sow i can handle the 3DS


----------



## benno300 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have it now and I didn't had any problem.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 25, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> Lol i playd 1 time 18 hours on my DSi ,Sow i can handle the 3DS


Not the same thing at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2011)

It's Twitter. People complain about everything and anything no matter what.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 25, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * RiotBananas: Warning to everyone, if you're already ill and have a migraine, DO NOT play the 3DS with 3D on. Urgh.







If you actually have a migraine, you're pretty much already not going to want to be playing ANY games on any system until it passes.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Not only that... (from other posts) 

I do feel like some of those twits do got bias behind them.



			
				tbgtbg said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget that I'll keep playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(well most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> It's Twitter. People complain about everything and anything no matter what.



Babies that need a bottle, they need to quit whining and use common sense.  It's almost like they need Snookie to demonstrate how to turn the 3D off or turn the intensity down to a comfortable level.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> I wonder if they realize 3D doesn't always have to be turned on



I'm sure they do, but the whole selling point of the *3D*S is the 3D. 

This is why companies should NEVER do a "only 3D" type thing. I know Nintendo hasn't done it, but I'm just saying, 3D is a hit or miss. It fucks with people's visions. Not everybody is able to watch it with having no headaches afterwards.

This is why I thought adding 3D to the console was a stupid idea to begin with.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Funny how no one at E3 complained, but as soon a Nintendo started to warn about potential health issues a lot of people who got their hands on the 3DS after this, started getting headaches.
In my honest opinion this is all placebo effect.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Amiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would awkward on so many levels XD


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but there is other things for 3DS and for people who can see 3D or/and like 3D it isn't such a stupid idea.

And I'm sure some didn't even take the time to adjust it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 25, 2011)

*IF* its really like that then just turn off the 3D jeeez.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

you have to keep in mind the fact that GBAtemp is full of nintendo fanboys, and most opinions posted here on the matter are going to be biased ones blindly defending the 3DS.

nintendo dun goofed up with the 3D. turning the 3D intensity down or off is not a solution. you paid for 3D, you should be able to use it without feeling sick or having headaches.
perhaps when the next 3DS model comes out (and you know it will, look how hideous the 3DS is), be it "3DS Lite" or whatever, they'll fix this problem.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> you have to keep in mind the fact that *GBAtemp is full of nintendo fanboys*, and most opinions posted here on the matter are going to be biased ones blindly defending the 3DS.
> 
> nintendo dun goofed up with the 3D. turning the 3D intensity down or off is not a solution. you paid for 3D, you should be able to use it without feeling sick or having headaches.
> perhaps when the next 3DS model comes out (and you know it will, look how hideous the 3DS is), be it "3DS Lite" or whatever, they'll fix this problem.


That has nothing to do with. These posts are just using common sense. 

You acting like people can't buy the 3DS for a different reason.

The 3DS doesn't even look bad.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

This is going to be an issue throughout the 3DS's life, as the 3D will most likely affect everyone differently. Some people are bound to get headaches, and they're going to complain about it. The obvious solution for many people here will be to turn the 3D off and just enjoy the games, but that's not what the general population is buying the system for.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> you have to keep in mind the fact that GBAtemp is full of nintendo fanboys, and most opinions posted here on the matter are going to be biased ones blindly defending the 3DS.
> 
> nintendo dun goofed up with the 3D. *turning the 3D intensity down* or off is not a solution. you paid for 3D, you should be able to use it without feeling sick or having headaches.
> perhaps when the next 3DS model comes out (and you know it will, look how hideous the 3DS is), be it "3DS Lite" or whatever, they'll fix this problem.



And this is why people get headaches. If you use the slider, you do not weaken or enhance the 3d effect, you change the focal point. If you were to set it up correctly, in theory you should have no problems for quite a while. The only thing the 3d slider does is moving apart the left and right image, so you can adjust it according to the distance and to your eyes.

However, because I haven't used it (and you probably haven't either) we can't really give first-hand opinions. Another interesting thing I heard from a classmate is that you will get accustomed  to the 3d effect after a while, thus you can play longer with 3d on. Once again, this is a baseless rumor, because I do not have a first-hand experience...


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Even with a 3D gimmick there are warnings to using the 3D. It's not like it's forced upon you and it's not a simple DS w/ 3D added. It has a number features implemented and on the way while at a graphical stand point it's also a big improvement.

I don't really care since it's only a handful of comments from twitter (which shouldn't affect anyone's decision....) but it's just simple minded for a majority of those people to be complaining about the 3D when it's not a feature you must have on and you've been warned from the start with it.

It's either you put the 3D depth to a comfortable setting or you turn it off all together and enjoy your system without that extra bit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Just my opinion. Don't hurt me for it!)


----------



## Ikki (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> you have to keep in mind the fact that GBAtemp is full of nintendo fanboys, and most opinions posted here on the matter are going to be biased ones blindly defending the 3DS.
> 
> nintendo dun goofed up with the 3D. turning the 3D intensity down or off is not a solution. you paid for 3D, you should be able to use it without feeling sick or having headaches.
> perhaps when the next 3DS model comes out (and you know it will, look how hideous the 3DS is), be it "3DS Lite" or whatever, they'll fix this problem.


If Nintendo "dun goofed up" with the 3D, explain all the people who had not a single problem and love the 3D effect.
Wait, don't even try to, you can't. 

Those twitter updates were most likely made by derptarded teenagers who turned the slider all the way up, just as they turn their music player's volume all the way up. One plays with your hearing, one plays with your sight. Both potentially can give you a headache.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2011)

Herf Derf. Turn off the 3D. Seriously people these days.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 25, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used it a couple days ago, and I can say that you're exactly right. When it's off, it's off, but the difference between off and low on the slider is like... 2D and 3D.


----------



## indask8 (Mar 25, 2011)

So far I don't feel any headache from the 3DS, just my eyes are a little tired but it's mostly because I worked much longer than a normal day at my job (web dev) so my eyes are probably tired from too much computing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have a good night and try again tomorrow.

So far my experience with the 3D of the 3DS is good, but don't put the 3D cursor to the max if you can't handle it (I tried with pilotwings, on the jetpack tutorial were we start with the sun in our eyes I lost the 3D resulting in 2 pictures displayed, lowering the 3D cursor solved this).


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You acting like people can't buy the 3DS for a different reason.
> 
> The 3DS doesn't even look bad.



no i'm not. the 3DS is called the 3DS for a reason. if the main new feature of the new generation of DSes causes headaches and/or nausea, and the only way to prevent them is to stop using the 3D, then this is definitely a failure from nintendo.

if you call nintendo support and say "hey, your 3D makes me feel sick wtfman?" and they say "then turn off the 3D." how is that a valid solution?
if i buy a 3DS to play games in 3D, which seems to be the main point of the *3D*S, i want to be able to do so without feeling sick.
like i said, fanboys blindly defending the 3DS.

and yes, the 3DS is hideous. look at the DS phat and tell me you didn't think it was smexy when it came out. now look at the DSi XL and compare the two.
now just think about when the 2nd or 3rd 3DS models come out, you'll realize how ugly the 3DS is. the 3DS is ridiculous, it looks like nintendo intentionally fuglified it so they can come out with slimmer models in the future. but that's a different story. (and really, who cares? we'll all buy them anyway.)


----------



## heartgold (Mar 25, 2011)

FUCKING BULLSHIT, I WAS PLAYING IT ALL LAST NIGHT IN THE DARK, NO LIGHTS, PURE DARKNESS IN FULL 3D. NO SHIT FELT MAN.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 25, 2011)

People just exaggerate this stuff to make people paranoid about something.

I played it for a good amount of time with no problem, and people here said they played like 4 hours.

They just want to cause a scene over the smallest thing possible.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought of that, which is so true. 

I wonder how many people complained about head/earphones.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iirc, Nintendo already stated that using 3D isn't going to be necessary for most games besides those published to utilize it and the other features. It did well as a great gimmick and marketing tool to promote their new product. It's just an an added feature to their MAIN feature... Which is being able to play games.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> If Nintendo "dun goofed up" with the 3D, explain all the people who had not a single problem and love the 3D effect.
> derp because not everyones' eyes are the same derp?
> derp some people can be susceptible to illnesses while others aren't derp.
> 
> QUOTEWait, don't even try to, you can't.


derp.


----------



## injected11 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already been answered. You adjust the depth slider to where it's comfortable on your eyes. As already stated, it doesn't decrease the 3D effect, it just changes the focal point. If people are getting headaches and whining, it's because they didn't bother learning how to properly use its features before turning it on. Also, you making up a conversation with Nintendo, then whining about the fake answer you pretended they gave, is sad.


----------



## jayrow (Mar 25, 2011)

I was worried when people starting saying the felt dizzy/sick after play the 3DS for even short periods but ever since I've had it I've been playing with 3D on full and I haven't felt a twinge :|

These people must be pretty weak IMO


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"hay guys I say derp alot so that means I've proved my point" (:3


----------



## Ikki (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 3D movie directors also dun goofed up? Alright, then.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> "hay guys I say derp alot so that means I've proved my point" (:3


this kid's got the right idea.
obvious answer is obvious.


----------



## linuxGuru (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that a lot of these people are just determined to hate nintendo's products.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

linuxGuru said:
			
		

> I think that a lot of these people are just determined to hate nintendo's products.


Seems like it. (Although I wouldn't say it's specifically because it's a Nintendo product)

Woah man my eyes hurt after playing with the 3DS [probably with the 3D slider all the way up but who knows]. I hate it.

To simply just hate something like that is well... Simple.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the phat has it on style which like. It not that it ugly it just look different.(I got the blue one)  Although (ds not hard to put in your pocket just) 3DS style as it is now is easier to put in you pocket.      

How would you change the design of 3DS anyway?

3DS is already "lite" . 

Base on other comments, no it isn't fanboys blindly defending the 3DS.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"3D movie directors?" i'm sorry, but there's no such thing. also - no. 3D is always an option but isn't the selling point when watching 3D movies.
whereas, with the *3D*S, 3D is obviously the selling point (maybe not for all, but in general). hence it's name.

also, i know no one's accusing me but i'll just say that i'm not a nintendo hater. i love nintendo products. i'm just not a fanboy, nor am i biased.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

I know many people who get headaches looking at those "magic eye" pictures, too. I'll take this info with a grain of salt.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3D is the main selling point of *3D* movies. hence the beginning. 

3D on the 3DS is a option.

3D movie directors determined how to used the 3D as 3D devs determined how to used the 3D.


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 25, 2011)

why is it that the 3DS is the only thing people are talking about they get headaches from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




from what i remember 3d in general gave people (people that cant handle it) headaches.
with glasses at theaters gave people some people headaches.
i was talking with my gf the other night & she said she got a headache after watching avatar in 3d.
as for 3DS thats why theres a *3D SLIDER* so its optional.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious he meant film directors who film in 3D....

It's one of many selling points but of course is the most obvious one of them all, which I can't disagree with.... It's not needed for playing and is an OPTION everyone is warned about before playing it. The slider is there to help you adjust to your most comfortable setting. If their eyes can't handle it, it's not Nintendo's fault. They've done what they believe is all they can and can't fix what issues the PERSON has. If  a person can't adjust to the 3D then it's fine, turn it off and play the system and all of it's new and previous features.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was referring more to the production of 3D movies. movies are published in 3D and in 2D - 3D just being the more expensive option. and therefore, it isn't the selling point of the movie. the selling point is the movie itself, and whether or not people want to watch it. and if they decide to make a purchase, 3D is always an option.
this obviously isn't the case with the 3DS. even though it has a 3D intensity slider, and lowering the 3D to a comfortable level could help with headaches, nintendo should have taken more time perfecting and testing the 3D so that it doesn't give people headaches or cause them to feel sick even with high levels of super duper 3D power.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i was referring more to the production of 3D movies. movies are published in 3D and in 2D - 3D just being the more expensive option. and therefore, it isn't the selling point of the movie. the selling point is the movie itself, and whether or not people want to watch it. and if they decide to make a purchase, 3D is always an option.
> this obviously isn't the case with the 3DS. even though it has a 3D intensity slider, and lowering the 3D to a comfortable level could help with headaches, nintendo should have taken more time perfecting and testing the 3D so that it doesn't give people headaches or cause them to feel sick even with high levels of super duper 3D power.


You might as well ask for the cure to cancer.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're comparing cancer to "3DS sickness."


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 25, 2011)

The fact that none of those quoted tweeters said anything about "adjusting" the effect shows they were either uninformed as to what the slider actually does (of which already said it changes the focal point, not the intensity), or they wanted to raise a ruckus. I wouldn't be surprised if some of them never actually tried it out, and just wanted to make a conflict.

There will be people who can't see the effect due to blindness in one eye, lazy eye, etc., and others who just can't handle any form of 3D. I don't think I saw any one of those quoted tweets mention their own ailments.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 25, 2011)

For god's sake, do you still think that GBA Temp is still about the GBA?

I always thought that the 3 had a triple meaning.

One of which means that the 3DS is the third major release, so it's in line with DS Phat/Lite and the DSi/XL.

As for the whiners, I don't think you can just give it five minutes and then throw it away. It's sort of like glasses. You have to get used to it.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm comparing it as to how hard something like that would be to do. It's common sense that not EVERYONE can be custom to the 3D aspect of the game. It's a problem with a person and their viewing, not the device.

EDIT: Like I said in another post, it made as great way of promotion and, just as they wanted, customers fell for it. 3D is still an option. It's either you use it if you can and/or want to or you turn it off and play your system for what it is without that bit of extra.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i was referring more to the production of 3D movies. movies are published in 3D and in 2D - 3D just being the more expensive option. and therefore, it isn't the selling point of the movie. the selling point is the movie itself, and whether or not people want to watch it. and if they decide to make a purchase, 3D is always an option.
> this obviously isn't the case with the 3DS. even though it has a 3D intensity slider, and lowering the 3D to a comfortable level could help with headaches, nintendo should have taken more time perfecting and testing the 3D so that it doesn't give people headaches or cause them to feel sick even with high levels of super duper 3D power.
> 
> QUOTE(nebula91 @ Mar 25 2011, 02:36 PM) If their eyes can't handle it, it's not Nintendo's fault. They've done what they believe is all they can and can't fix what issues the PERSON has. If  a person can't adjust to the 3D then it's fine, turn it off and play the system and all of it's new and previous features.
> ...



You do not go watch a 3D movie expecting 2D. 3D is the selling point.

You do know you can turn the 3D off so that is the case. 

Then the 3D movies should have waited to perfect it.

3DS give you both options in one packet.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the consumer should have waited for the producers to perfect it before they buy the ticket.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> No, I'm comparing it as to how hard something like that would be to do. It's common sense that not EVERYONE can be custom to the 3D aspect of the game. It's a problem with a person and their viewing, not the device.
> 
> if the common factor in all these people (if any at all) were the same, say they had a slightly blind left eye, or be it a lazy right eye, or _whatever_ it may be, nintendo should/could have fixed it.
> 
> ...


you're not making any sense.
are you trying to say that you hear about a new movie in 3D and think "oh shit, it's in 3D i'm gonna go see it!"
instead of "this movie looks interesting, if it's in 3D i'll see it in 3D."?

point being that the selling point is the movie itself and the 3D is an extra option.
when it comes to the 3DS, this isn't true. 3D is the main feature of the *3D*S to the general consumer.

edit:
this is getting way off topic. i'll let the fanboys play. cya.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

delete!


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's not known if it's a common factor or something different between every person so that doesn't seem to matter. I edited my last post.... The "3DS" aspect helps it sell more. It's nothing short of an IMPROVED DS with 3D on the side.

The public has been told it's not completely necessary for gamers to use the 3D settings so they can still appeal to regular gamers. As I said, the slider is there to help adjust and if you can't adjust then it's a little too bad. It doesn't make the system terrible because they're one person who can't use a feature that is optional.

There's a warning also....


I understand what you mean but in my opinion it was nothing more than a marketing tactic that people blindly fell for.... 3D on the 3DS is an option and Nintendo doesn't have to perfect that if they don't want to. They have a majority that it works with and as said before... 3D isn't the only aspect and selling point of the system.
Sure in time it would be nice to see it improved slightly more but it's up to Nintendo to do so... If they feel they've reached enough people then that sucks for those who won't be able to enjoy it due to a slight error in the device or due to their own eye sight or other issues....

The comments on the 3DS from twitter just seem very lulzy and blind.

EDIT: Nintendo already mentioned that they tried to do the best they can to "perfect" this system and make it as "Lite" as possible. I wouldn't put it passed them to improve on it but I also wouldn't expect them to do so for a while seeing as how this may already be a success for the time being....


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 25, 2011)

A sourceless list of Twitter users... This definitely is not news.

I expect to hear a lot of complaints about the 3D. But I also expect an equal amount of people, who do not even own or have played the 3DS, to complain anyways just because they have an agenda.

Edit: notice the OP's obvious guilt when he plays the "fanboy" card twice.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> No, the consumer should have waited for the producers to perfect it before they buy the ticket.
> Only the consumers who couldn't see it or never can because how 3D works they switch to the 2D movies.
> 
> Just as you turn the slider down to off.
> ...


Some yes,but 

A consumer can look at 3DS and be like "3DS looks interesting and all this with 3D!"

The consumer doesn't have to say "screw everything else it 3D!!!"

Oh and how the 3D works, for other people with their eyes it just isn't going to happen.  Nintendo can't do nothing about it.

If/when they (scientist) find a method for 3D that works for everyone it probably going be a long time and more expensive.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 25, 2011)

lol you got a headache so you must be sony fanboy lol !!!11
amidoinitrite???

oh, OP edited post later on


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 25, 2011)

play it once in a while and after some time one will get used to it. Before when i used to see cross eyed 3d, it was painful but now i want to do it (kinda like exercise)


----------



## benno300 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have it now and I played it for 1 1/2 day without any problems of that kind and I really like the system!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> lol you got a headache so you must be sony fanboy lol !!!11
> amidoinitrite???


No, you must have miss the whole conversation...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, there's just a bit too much bickering going on here. 

The fact of the matter is that some people will not like using the 3D feature of the 3DS Some people are going to have adverse reactions to it. Much like some people can't look directly into strobe lights. Does that mean that the 3DS is malfunctioning, or that it's poorly made? Certainly not. It means that some people's physiology doesn't work well with the product. There are also people who get headaches from being around Wi-Fi signals. There are some people that can hear dog whistles. There are billions of people around the world and we're not all alike. 
Will this keep some people from buying the 3DS? It probably should. 
I'd suggest if you intend to buy the 3DS you give one a try, and not for just five minutes.
Because if you shell out that much money for a product that gives you headaches, you've got nobody to blame but yourself.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh well. Sucks to be them.

If you want a 3DS, don't listen to others. ESPECIALLY about the 3D effects.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Okay, there's just a bit too much bickering going on here.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that some people will not like using the 3D feature of the 3DS Some people are going to have adverse reactions to it. Much like some people can't look directly into strobe lights. Does that mean that the 3DS is malfunctioning, or that it's poorly made? Certainly not. It means that some people's physiology doesn't work well with the product. There are also people who get headaches from being around Wi-Fi signals. There are some people that can hear dog whistles. There are billions of people around the world and we're not all alike.
> Will this keep some people from buying the 3DS? It probably should.
> ...


True.

Expect if you buy something and there is one thing keeping you from enjoying it and you can turn it off,  turn it off. 

It shouldn't keep you away from what the other things the device can do.

That like keeping a blind eye or cold shoulder to the games and other things because of one thing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

interesting...so most people played the 3DS that had "problems" was because they had the 3D on too long...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> If people are getting headaches and whining, it's because they didn't bother learning how to properly use its features before turning it on.



No. Not everybody's eyes can handle 3D. Stop posting crap.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that no one in those twitter posts even mention the 3DS slider, it's probable.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops. I misread your post.


----------



## ChrisRX (Mar 25, 2011)

I played my 3DS for a few hours last night and after a while at full 3D I did get a headache.  After I reduced the 3D effect I wasn't getting the headaches and I found myself being able to focus on different depths much quicker.
So it's very simple really, adjusting the depth of field can strain your eyes and therefore give you headaches, so you just need to adjust the 3D effect down to a level at which you're comfortable.  Of course everyone's eyes are different so some people can handle the depth better than others.


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 25, 2011)

If it does give headaches, I'll just turn the 3D off, or lower it. I still want the 3DS no matter what


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see how you took that post.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gives me a bit of a headache with the 3D depth slider on full, but I'm fine when it's just under halfway.
I guess it depends on the individual.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true...people are complaining and bitching about a feature that isn't necessary, adjustable, and is optional.  But who the hell cares about random people on twitter and their decision on buying a 3DS?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 25, 2011)

Some companies have stated that when the 3D effect is off, they plan to use that extra graphic processing to improve visual quality and/or improve frame rate. By turning off the 3D due to headaches, it won't always mean you'll be getting less of an experience than everyone else that can handle the 3D output.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 25, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well apparently everybody who posted in this thread so far apparently.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Not really... The tweets are just kind of meaningless but funny to read.
The majority of the conversation was between a user who called most users here with an opinion a Nintendo fanboy because they disliked the tweets while also saying Nintendo should change their device to accommodate with every person who can't experience the 3D well... and the users who are saying otherwise.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Most likely these guys are just hypercondriacs and thinking they are sick because they read on the internet that it makes you sick.
I strongly doubt Nintendo would make the same mistake again with 3D technology.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

because earphones hurt your ears,3d hurts your eyes
no one complains about headphones,but nintendo comes out with 3DS and every single sony/MS fanboy is complaining,chillax dudes,it's not our fault your companies don't know how to target other gamers than hardcore,me speaking as i have nintendo/MS consoles.
no 3DS yet,but i've played it and it's pretty damn awesome,eyes don't hurt,i don't feel dizzy,it even seems as if i was watching a movie,good job ninty.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought some running shoes today, and I ran for like eight straight hours. I have these huge blisters on my feet now, so fuck you, New Balance!


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Most likely these guys are just hypercondriacs and thinking they are sick because they read on the internet that it makes you sick.
> I strongly doubt Nintendo would make the same mistake again with 3D technology.


Honestly, it's hard NOT to make mistakes with 3D technology. 3D is a delicate thing, and you can't perfect it.

The 3DS is, all around, a terrible system. Outdated hardware, pointless software... and gimmicks. Nintendo should just give up.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> because earphones hurt your ears,3d hurts your eyes
> no one complains about headphones,but nintendo comes out with 3DS and every single sony/MS fanboy is complaining,chillax dudes,it's not our fault your companies don't know how to target other gamers than hardcore,me speaking as i have nintendo/MS consoles.
> no 3DS yet,but i've played it and it's pretty damn awesome,eyes don't hurt,i don't feel dizzy,it even seems as if i was watching a movie,good job ninty.


couldn't have said it better myself.
/fanboyism

why is it that if anyone has anything negative to say about a console, you all flock to excuses?
the 3DS isn't perfect - and i'm sure the NGP won't be either.
if the 3D makes some people feel sick or it gives them headaches, why don't you just accept it and deal with it?
there doesn't have to be an excuse for every fault of the 3DS - nor for any system.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

i see a sony fanboy apporaching


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm bookmarking this post and waiting for the day that the 3DS outsells the DS itself.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> i see a sony fanboy apporaching


troll harder.

also, in a previous post i mentioned i'm not biased at all, and i love nintendo products. i'm just not a fanboy so i don't bring out my book of excuses when someone criticizes a product i like.

also also, getting defensive and calling me a sony fanboy because i mentioned the NGP being imperfect kinda makes you look like more of a fanboy. damn.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't perfect, no one said it was. It's already accepted that it makes people feel sick... Your posts suggested that Nintendo should perfect the system to fit for those who get sick or feel sick. That can't happen if it's not the device itself and is just a person's physiology. I'm sure enough testing was put into play before releasing so the hardware can't always be blamed especially if you're warned before using it.
Yet again... The truth behind it all is that 3D is just an option.

It's not being a Nintendo fanboy, it's understanding how they promoted their product and what the product is actually all about.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

how about saying you are a hater?
that's all you are...you,like others instead of playing,are trying to find every little flaw in something,specially when it's nintendo


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

He was referring to Slyakin


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

actually i was...still people give me too much importance


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it will. I'm not denying that.

Nintendo just needs to get its act together.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> how about saying you are a hater?
> that's all you are...you,like others instead of playing,are trying to find every little flaw in something,specially when it's nintendo



how am i being a hater? where did that even come from?
i'm actually excited about the 3DS. i can't wait to get it though i won't be buying one until the next model comes out (the 3DS looks fucking stupid and clunky).
i love my DSi XL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - in fact, more than my psp.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you really serious dude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Terrible system? Really? Tell that to the sales.
Out of date? I want to see you back that statement up, I would love to see you do that.
Pointless software and gammicks? Yes the 3D is a bit gammicky, but at the same time it was bound to happen, pointless? Me thinks you are trolling.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

then you're being a troll,and a very bad one too,giving me too much attention keeps you from "trolling" everyone else,nicely done ♥


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you're getting at... But it sells. I still don't see the greatness of 3D after so many years, especially in a HANDHELD, but a lot of people are hopping right onto this....


"roberthoward45: got to try a nintendo 3ds today it gave me a head ache, and i did not see anything except a blurry screen be sure to try it before u buy it"
This person got a headache looking at nothing but a blurry screen... lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo is a business. Businesses make money. The 3DS will make tons of money. Why would Nintendo...or even why SHOULD they "just give up"?


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> then you're being a troll,and a very bad one too,giving me too much attention keeps you from "trolling" everyone else,nicely done ?


are you trying to troll? o.O
do you even read my posts?
i never said anything bad about the 3DS (aside from my comment about how it looks, which is a fact).
you must take my "living in the real world" mentality as offensive, because you're a fanboy.

i'm just saying that because an imperfection has been found in the 3DS (aside from it using extremely outdated software), you should all take it into consideration instead of bringing out the book of excuses.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the competition becomes too much. The userbase of video games seems to be seeping into the shit that is FPS overdose. People won't ask for anything other then graphics and gore. Nintendo is moving rather slowly, and making the 3DS has left them in a spot that they can't do much to get out of. The NGP shows something that the average gamer will want more then the 3DS (better graphics), so they'll flock to it like moths to a fire.

I personally don't give a shit about either gimmicks or graphics.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i'm just saying that because an imperfection has been found in the 3DS (aside from it using extremely outdated software), you should all take it into consideration instead of bringing out the book of excuses.


What imperfection? 3D options were already known not to work well (if at all) for everyone before the system's release.... 
People have taken what you said into consideration but it seems at this point you're not taking into consideration what anyone has to say.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 25, 2011)

i thought living the real world didn't involve being on the internet,which you are
that's an imperfection only you see,no one else
outdated?come on,give me proof man,do you even know how to make the latest software,or program it?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

The 3D not working for everyone or giving people headaches is an imperfection. Yes, just like most bikes aren't operable by people with no legs is an imperfection.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the internet, deal with the fact that some people are going to have contradicting ideas to your own.
And honestly even with all the power Sony's next system is promising, I doubt it will go anywhere in sales comparatively to the 3DS, simple as that.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Mar 25, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> i thought living the real world didn't involve being on the internet,which you are
> now you're just being childish and trying too hard to troll.
> 
> 
> ...


want proof? play a 3DS game. wii graphics?! OMGBBQ that's so current gen!
wait a minute wii has last gen graphics.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The 3D not working for everyone or giving people headaches is an imperfection. Yes, just like most bikes aren't operable by people with no legs is an imperfection.


I'm beginning to love you and your analogies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inb4Nintendofanboys

Why is this in the User Submitted News Section?


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> It's the internet, deal with the fact that some people are going to have contradicting ideas to your own.
> And honestly even with all the power Sony's next system is promising, I doubt it will go anywhere in sales comparatively to the 3DS, simple as that.


Wow. I just posted about how I DON'T CARE ABOUT OTHER'S OPINIONS.

And you can never say. The tides are turning. Nintendo had, basically, a monopoly in the handheld industry. Nintendo has weakened.

Oh, and let's not start a war. You're a good guy. :/


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor do I, but that won't stop me from saying them to people.

Nintendo has been in the handheld gaming market for about 20 years and only made one mistake due to technology limitations. I doubt Nintendo's domination in the handheld market is ever going to tumble any time soon simply because they know what they are doing. They know just who to market towards and just how to make something work, unlike Sony who puts features upon features in their systems, then forgets the simple fact that they are making a gaming system, not a replacement for every entertainment appliance in a person's house.

I don't want to start anything myself. I apologize if I started anything, but I will not apologize for stating my option


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 25, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet you keep replying to those posts, so it shows some sort of interest towards people's opinions of you. I think the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The 3D not working for everyone or giving people headaches is an imperfection. Yes, just like most bikes aren't operable by people with no legs is an imperfection.



The difference is that the number of people who experience headaches are much more than the people lacking legs.

I mean, it's not a huge issue, I'm pretty sure people knew the 3D wasn't going to be without troubles and, in the end, it's a useless feature you can turn off. It's not a big problem.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly they don't if their home console have outsold both the PS3 and Xbox 360, and their DS has outsold the PSP as well. Whatever they're doing, they don't have to change a thing to succeed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Clearly they don't if their home console have outsold both the PS3 and Xbox 360, and their DS has outsold the PSP as well. Whatever they're doing, they don't have to change a thing to succeed.



Depends on what you consider "good" change.

On one hand, Nintendo is selling more systems than ever before. They've got a big pool of money to swim in, Scrooge McDuck style.

On the other hand, Nintendo systems seem to be turning into very isolated systems. The amount of third party support, in particular for the Wii, has dropped. It can't get any of the multiplats between the PS3/Xbox 360/PC, and they've begun selling inferior hardware as a norm (seeing as the Wii and DS are thoroughly thrashed in terms of tech by the PS3/Xbox 360 and the PSP, respectively).

I wouldn't exactly call it "change we can believe in".


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problems =/= useless 

To tell you true Slyakin you contradict yourself thread to thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying it's useless because it's useless, not because it has problems. It's visual eye candy and that's about it. Just as much visual eye candy as good graphics are.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 26, 2011)

Isn't it supposed to give headaches to people who's eyes can't do 3d?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, the 3D isn't useless and can help with the game.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Isn't it supposed to give headaches to people who's eyes can't do 3d?


I never read that myself (but I will look into it again just to make sure) and I looked that up simply because I can't see 3D effects myself, but that is the reason they did add the little dimmer on the side to turn on and off the 3D effects.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 26, 2011)

It stands to show just how useless the 3D really is, still...

Most games, it will be useless, but i'm sure some games will require it for various things (hidden paths, games where depth perception is key, such as a First Person Angry Birds as an idea, a Magic Eye, AKA Stereogram "game" where the slider is off, you can solve it regularly, turn the 3D on and it shows you the answer in full 3D, etc...)


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I call bullshit, I survived over 4 hours on the 3D with no problems.  Weaklings who never played a video game for more than a hour.


+ infinity


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 26, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> such as a First Person Angry Birds as an idea, a Magic Eye, AKA Stereogram "game"


These will kill your eyes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 26, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to who?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

The console is sold on the 3D effect. Why the MAIN function (as advised by Nintendo) is giving some people problems? =/

Well, I don't care, I'll never use the effect anyway. It's fucking useless.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 26, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one.

Magic eye pictures require you to keep your eyes just a couple of inches away from the screen right?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 26, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...no? I can do it anywhere from 5 to 12 inches away. I have a few magic eye apps on my Android. Same thing. And what does distance from the screen have anything to do with "killing your eyes"? That's just perpetuating the old myth of "Don't sit so close to the TV, you'll go blind!"


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The console is sold on the 3D effect. Why the MAIN function (as advised by Nintendo) is giving some people problems? =/
> 
> Well, I don't care, I'll never use the effect anyway. It's fucking useless.


The whole thread was about that! 

Some people just can't do 3D isn't Nintendo. 

3D as the selling point is just one of the functions it MAIN function is to play games. I wouldn't be buying it other wise. 

3D going be awesome with the games. 

For the people who can see 3D and like 3D it isn't so useless.

If I couldn't see 3D I still buy it. If do not have arms I use my feet. partly a joke.

How unfortunate that would be...


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 26, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. It's never worked so far away for me.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 26, 2011)

I posted a topic here a couple of days ago, I said it made me pretty dizzy and I don't think the headache part is serious but it made me think about thinking of getting a 3DS... I do want one but I'm kinda split.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> I posted a topic here a couple of days ago, I said it made me pretty dizzy and I don't think the headache part is serious but it made me think about thinking of getting a 3DS... I do want one but I'm kinda split.


Did you try again longer/ break the 3D in to try to get use to it?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a fuck'n videogame play games isn't new, people don't look for features like that.

People buy 3D Tvs because of the 3D, not because you can watch it. People buy smartphones because of everything else they can make with it, besides the fact it's still a phone.

Normal users (the people who don't come to forums for discuss about games) will buy the 3DS because it's 3D without glasses. That's the selling point. Of course the selling point causing problems with SOME people is bad for Nintendo. What's the point of the 3D I can't use it for 3~4 hours in one gameplay session? I would be pissed for sure, for paying $250.

Of course, people who like to discuss and research before buying something will not care about the 3D as much as the new features and types of gameplay that the 3DS can make, with gyros, cameras, etc. So 3D is just a plus for me. An useless plus.

BTW: People see 3D everyday.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 26, 2011)

It feels like people are doing this 

*gets 3ds*
*looks at 3ds for 5 seconds*
*feels a little eye strain*
*ragequits then goes to twiter to bitch about how much the 3d hurts*

It takes time to adjust to new stuff....your eyes aren't accustomed to parallax barriers


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> That a fuck'n videogame play games isn't new *What?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D as on the screen.


----------



## gamerjr (Mar 26, 2011)

The 3D is something you have to atune yourself to, also don't have it fully 3D...


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, some users will try to justify their "lost" money on 3D without glasses. =)

Also, your first reply, it's so ridiculous... Almost everybody that have TWO EYES CAN see in 3D, it's a minory that can't, really, they are exceptions. On this situation, you're seeing people that CAN see in 3D in movies making complaings about the 3D on 3DS. 
BTW: people don't buy smartphones just to phone, that's fuck'n retarded, as there are cellphones cheaper that still get the job done. People will not buy the 3DS ONLY because it can play games, but because it can play games IN 3D WITHOUT GLASSES.

I will not lose time with you anymore. Good luck Guild and others, I'm outta of here.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Yeah, some users will try to justify their "lost" money on 3D without glasses. =)
> Isn't lost money even for the ones who can't see 3D with all the stuff they can do.
> * Yeah, some users will try to justify the hating on the 3D aspect.
> *
> ...


OK then only reason people buy those phones over other phones is because it has those features and can get the job done. If it couldn't get
the job done they wouldn't care about those features and not going dislike the phone because one feature you do not like or can't use. 

Just like the 3DS it get the job done and has more features with the 3D you hate so much. If there was two different one 3DS with more/better features you get that one. But if the one with better/more features can't play games I wouldn't be getting it.  

If it couldn't play dedicated games, you wouldn't give the 3DS a second thought.
*
"People will not buy the 3DS ONLY because it can play games"*

Isn't that what you doing? 

And I'm sure some, if not the majority would buy it just on the fact it plays newer games.


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2011)

twitters is full of whining pricks (twits?)
why would them commenting on the 3ds make their "tweets" any less whiny?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 26, 2011)

How is the situation with people getting dizzy from the 3D "effect" any different from people getting motion sickness during the early years of consoles producing 3D "graphics"? If people can grow accustomed to not feeling sick with 3D graphics, then people can grow accustomed to not feeling dizzy with the 3D effect. They at least gave the option of turning it off because some people just can't even see the effect at all, and it benefits those who do get dizzy/headaches and can't adjust quickly. 

You work out your arm. It starts to get stronger, but you feel fatigue each time you stress it. The more you work it out, the stronger it gets and the less fatigue you feel.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 26, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> How is the situation with people getting dizzy from the 3D "effect" any different from people getting motion sickness during the early years of consoles producing 3D "graphics"? If people can grow accustomed to not feeling sick with 3D graphics, then people can grow accustomed to not feeling dizzy with the 3D effect.
> 
> Unfortunately not, it's exactly the same problem as old red/blue 3D movies, newer 3D movies (exactly the same just using polarised lenses instead of colour) have and all other stereoscopic 3D effects. If people have the problem they always will.
> 
> QUOTEThey at least gave the option of turning it off because some people just can't even see the effect at all, and it benefits those who do get dizzy/headaches and can't adjust quickly.



It's not to do with those getting headaches not adjusting, it's they are naturally capable of "spotting" the illusion. Basically their spatial acuity is too good to allow them the suspension of disbelief. That's why it's almost certain to affect people who suffer from migraines or dyslexia. It's by no means confined to the 3DS, this will just be the first time most people have had the chance to spend more than the 1 1/2-2 hours experiencing it a 3D movie will last. I'm fully expecting to only use the 3D effect a couple of hours a week tops, I really can't see not having it on holding any games back anyhows. It hasn't on my PC.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 27, 2011)

My eyes got watery.... other than that i was fine


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't go over too well with 3D (Avatar was a pain for me - got all dizzy.) Theres no need to complain though, since you can turn the 3D off.


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys when the 3D is off...is the graphic better than the normal DSL? or it is the same


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 28, 2011)

Better resolution.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

here is the source > http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?4531...plaints-roll-in


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 28, 2011)

I played my 3DS a lot yesterday, including at night. I even went out of my way and with the 3D on max (which makes it hard for me to focus anyways), I kept tilting the device so I couldn't focus mot of the time, and still managed to get decent scores on Pilotwings missions. Through all that, not one slight headache.

I know each person is different, but I also know people exaggerate, and some just want to hate because they can, and by "following the leader", they think it'll cause a commotion.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I played my 3DS a lot yesterday, including at night. I even went out of my way and with the 3D on max (which makes it hard for me to focus anyways), I kept tilting the device so I couldn't focus mot of the time, and still managed to get decent scores on Pilotwings missions. Through all that, not one slight headache.
> 
> I know each person is different, but I also know people exaggerate, and some just want to hate because they can, and by "following the leader", they think it'll cause a commotion.


It funny because I feel some people are just searching for the bad stuff and not the good. Just looking for headache and 3DS, not looking at what they
are saying.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend bought Golden Eye on the N64 second hand the day after it came out because some guy traded it in straight away because it made him physically sick.  I can't remember there being much drama over that...


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't get motion sickness from the 3d effects on the 3ds however, the effect was causing my eyes to strain a little bit. I just adjusted the effect to fix the issue.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 28, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> My friend bought Golden Eye on the N64 second hand the day after it came out because some guy traded it in straight away because it made him physically sick.  I can't remember there being much drama over that...


Wow! Reminds me of Castlevania 64! I could not last 30 minutes playing that game...
3D is not for all.
Same way as playing 1st person shooters with no issues while some other players get nausea on the same game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

lol I went to Best Buy on a slow day...I played the 3DS for almost an hour straight without any interruption with the 3D at max most of the time.

No problems here.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 28, 2011)

First thought when I saw this was 'TL;DR, attention whores are whoring'.

Seriously, I have serious damage to my right eye thanks to a wayward dinner plate, my vision blurs when I'm stressed, sometimes failing entirely, and I can STILL play the 3DS for hours on end without incident now I've perfected the fine art of finding the sweet spot.

Incidentally I'm also an expert on spending hours playing with other 'sweet spots', if any ladies are reading


----------



## haddad (Mar 28, 2011)

I played on full 3D for about 30min on my own 3DS, no headache's no problem here


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2011)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Same way as playing 1st person shooters with no issues while some other players get nausea on the same game.


Ugh, I remember when I first played Wolfenstein...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Made me violently sick.


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 28, 2011)

The ONLY reason i'm buying a 3DS is because Ocarina Of Time, I couldn't careless about the 3D


----------



## T3GZdev (Mar 28, 2011)

iv played my 3ds all ds yesterday with 3d on the max, & no headache lol.
maby those guys just cant take it like us normal people lol.
iv never gotten sick from any game tho.





 no wait glassless


----------

